# UTF-8 versus ISO-8859-1



## s.rose (25. Jan. 2008)

ISPCofig liefert die Seiten als charset=iso-8859-1 aus - mindestens die deutschsprachigen Seiten kommen aber UTF-8 kodiert an. Wo finde ich die Sprachdateien? Dann könnte ich das encoding der Sourcen anpassen. Alternativ und besser wäre eine Auslieferung als UTF-8. Lässt sich das irgendwo einstellen (nach der Installation)?

Eine weitere Bitte noch. Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste mit den Konfigurationsdateien, die ISPConfig pflegt (die 5 Dateien, die im Handbuch aufgeführt sind, können es ja nicht sein, oder)? Wie wann und mit welchen Einstellungen kann ich die Konfiguration händisch verändern? Möchte z.B. nur TLS für den Mailserver zulassen. Kann die Einstellungen vornehmen, wenn ich vorher ISPConfig stoppe? Funktioniert das ganze nach dem Neustart dann noch wie erwartet?

Da ich zum ersten mal ISPConfig verwende, wird das natürlich nicht die letzte Frage in dieser Richtung sein, da muss es irgendwo eine Dokumentation geben (schon allein f. die Entwickler). Wo?

System: Debian 4.0 (Etch) und die aktuelle ISPConfig stable Version. Setup wie hier im 'perfect setup' empfohlen.


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2008)

Normalerweise sollten die deutschen Sprachdateien in Latin1 codiert sein, wie es aussieht hat jemand die wohl mal in der Falschen Codierung gespeichert. Werde ich mir mal ansehn.



> Eine weitere Bitte noch. Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste mit den Konfigurationsdateien, die ISPConfig pflegt (die 5 Dateien, die im Handbuch aufgeführt sind, können es ja nicht sein, oder)?


Es sind:

/etc/postfix/virtusertable
/etc/postfix/local-host-names
/etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhost_ispconfig.conf
/etc/named/named.conf (plus die zugehörigen Zonefiles)
/etc/proftpd/proftpd_ispconfig.conf



> Wie wann und mit welchen Einstellungen kann ich die Konfiguration händisch verändern? Möchte z.B. nur TLS für den Mailserver zulassen. Kann die Einstellungen vornehmen, wenn ich vorher ISPConfig stoppe? Funktioniert das ganze nach dem Neustart dann noch wie erwartet?


Das läst sich so pauschal nicht beantworten. Wenn eine der 5 oben genannten Dateien eine Markierung am Ende der datei hat, kannst Du nach der marierung manuelle Änderungen vornehmen. An allen anderen Config Dateien kannst Di grundsätzlich immer Änderungen manuell vornehmen. Danach muss der jeweilige Dienst und nicht ISPConfig neu gestartet werden.



> Da ich zum ersten mal ISPConfig verwende, wird das natürlich nicht die letzte Frage in dieser Richtung sein, da muss es irgendwo eine Dokumentation geben (schon allein f. die Entwickler). Wo?


Es gibt keine Entwickler Dokumentation außer dem englischen Entwicklerforum.


----------



## s.rose (4. Feb. 2008)

Ah. Ok, thanks so far


----------

